# New to site Ttc # 1 on first clomid cycle now in 2ww



## Sarahpg

Hi ladies! I am new to this site.I am 24, husband and i have been ttc #1 for 7 months. I Went off BC pills 1 year ago, never got AF back post pill. After 5 months without AF regular gyno prescribed provera. Finally got period and was instructed to BD and see what happens. No positive opts, no period, not pregnant. Repeated provera again to get AF, repeated this for 3 months- still no positive opks, no periods and not preg. gyn ordered hsg dye test, worst experience ever- terrible pain, both tubes were blocked but they were able to force them open with the dye, yay  but terribly painful. Next month prescribed provera for period and SA for husband- SA came back normal except for slightly low morph. Gyn referred me to RE- RE perscribed provera to jump start period, and clomid cd 5-9. Ultrasound cd 12 showed a 23mm follicle on left side, 16mm follie on right side and a few others at 12-14mm. hcg trigger ovidrel at 9pm that night on cd 12. Re wanted us to try TI this cycle, so we BD cd 13 am, cd 14 am and cd 15am. Now on cd 16 and in the 2ww- AF due dec 13. Hoping for a bfp this month with finally ovulating!

Does anyone have any experience with provera before clomid? If I don't get a bfp , will I definitely get my period or will I have to take provera again before I can start clomid cycle #2?

Any feedback or inspiration would be greatly appreciated. Would love to hear some success stories or some support from others in the 2ww!


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!

Good Luck!


----------



## dizzy65

:hi:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hello and welcome! :)


----------



## Sushai

Welcome and good luck!!


----------



## Kobes Mummie

Hello :) welcome and good luck xx


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## xprincessx

hello and welcome to bnb x


----------



## Mummy2B21

Welcome!x


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------

